# [OOC] - Sons of Gruumsh.



## Rayex (Jul 14, 2007)

_Deep in the wastes of Thar, an orc adept named Jurrg recieved a dream from her deity, the great one-eyed Gruumsh: A leader would soon emerge from the Underdark and lead her people into glorious battle against the humans, sweeping their cities into the sea.
Her dream told her to wait at the ruins of the once mighty orc bastion of Xûl-Jarak, the Gray Citadel. Jurrg and her brother Rûlgar made their home in the ruins, and after months of waiting, heard something other than moaning Tharan winds. Three massive orogs emerged from deep below the citadel and approached them.

Jurrg prostrated herself before the orogs. To her, these enormous orcs, with their luminescent eyes, elongated ears, and massive bodies, represented the epitome of orckind.
She asked Thrull, the leader of these "Sons of Gruums," to command her. He sent the siblings back into the wilderness to gather other worthy followers.
Five years have passed since that fateful encounter, and many orcs have gathered at Xûl-Jarak. They have begun to rebuild the citadel and, more important, the large dungeon complex the citadel is designed to protect.

Compounding the orc threat, a few months ago Rûlgar found the fabled _ Hammer of Gruumsh_, great maul of the Tharan orc kings, in the foothills of the Galena Mountains. Jurrg and the orogs view its discovery as a sign of Gruumsh's favor, and continue their efforts to unite the various orc tribes of Thar and expand their army in preparation for a march against the human cities.

The people living in Melvaunt, distracted by the affairs of Zhentil Keep and other evils, pay little heed to the orcs of Thar. Oreal Nanther, the scion of an influential noble family in Melvaunt and a relatively inexperienced adventurer, filled his head with childhood stories about the great battles fought in Thar and the even greater artifacts said to lie there, waiting to be discovered in the tombs of fallen kings.
He shared these dreams with several companions, including other noble youths. For months, the companions have secretly embarked on adventures in Thar. Tragically, none returned from their most recent outing. Few in Melvaunt know what has happened to the scions, and their disappearance threatens a bloody civil war._


------------------​


You will play the good guys, finding out what is happening in Melvaunt and Xûl-Jarak.

I will want 4 players. I guess it would be handy to fill in all the four "archetypes", but that is entirely up to you, of course.

Character creation guidelines.
- Starting level 4.
- 32 point buy.
- Max HP at first level, average + 1 at each level thereafter.
- Max gold for your level.

Sources I will accept materials from:
PHB
DMG
Complete: Adventurer, Warrior, Divine and Arcane.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Jul 14, 2007)

Rayex,

I'm interested in playing in this one! I think I'd like to play Dalgar Ironthane, a melee-oriented dwarven ranger who fights with a pair of axes. I would probably play him fairly true to type, i.e., surly attitude, heart of a lion, and a serious hate-on for all things orcish.

I'll wait to hear more from you before starting on a character sheet of anything, but know that you've got at least one interested player.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 14, 2007)

I am a little confused as to what the adventure is. Are we to be a party of invading orcs, bent on domination? Or are we to stop said party of invading orcs, bent on domination?


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 14, 2007)

I am interested! But I am with Ethan... are we apart of the orc horde or the heroes that stand in their way?

Assuming we are the heroes I am thinking that I would like to play an Elven Cleric. Maybe one who has receieved a vision of a massing orc horde.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 14, 2007)

You will play the "good guys". Edited the first post to reflect this.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 14, 2007)

I am thinking you will get some interest for this. What level are you looking at running and around how many pcs are you wanting? standard four classes or those and some? So many questions!


----------



## Rayex (Jul 14, 2007)

Starting post updated with character creation info.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 14, 2007)

Could I play a renegade orc warrior, disillusioned by his people's weakness?


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 14, 2007)

I think my final question might be if you're looking for concepts or builds right now?


----------



## Bral Firerock (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey,

Long time lurker, first time poster here.

I'd love to join, but my question is, are any of the Forgotten Realms sources available as well?

I'm thinking of some sort of fighter/wizard multiclass, or perhaps a monk (I've always wanted to play a monk).


----------



## Rayex (Jul 14, 2007)

I'd like to see some concepts, yes. background info, personalities and such.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 14, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> Could I play a renegade orc warrior, disillusioned by his people's weakness?





Sure, go ahead and submit one of those.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm definitely interested -- divine caster - either Cleric or Favored Soul, most likely Cleric.

I am going to submit two clerics. 

One is going to be a drow (ECL+2) female cleric who worships Eilistraee with domains of Drow and Portal.  Would wield a morningstar, shortsword, shortbow, would wear light/medium armor to take advantage of her inheritent dexterity.  Her mother was slaughtered by an orc warparty and has a personal vendetta to hunt them down and destroy every last one that was involved in her death.  

Not sure how you feel about ECL+ races, in this case, she would be 2nd level where the others would be much higher.  Let me know.

Do you want a full character sheet for submission or concepts at this point?

The other would be a dwarf cleric, with domains of War and Wrath, worshipping Clangeddin
Truesilver.  Wielding a battle axe and preaching the principles of the dwarven race, somewhat of a dwarven Friar Tuck -- jovial, good-natured, a passion for good ale, but always ready to throw himself into battle.  Heavy armor and shield, would function as a back-up tank.


----------



## Bral Firerock (Jul 14, 2007)

Keral Brownbear, Male FR Human Bbn4: CR 4; Medium Humanoid ; HD 4d12+12(Barbarian) ; hp 40; Init +2; Spd 40; AC:12 (Flatfooted:12 Touch:12); Atk +8 base melee, +6 base ranged; AL CG; SV Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +2; STR 17, DEX 14, CON 16, INT 12, WIS 12, CHA 10.
Skills: Climb +7, Handle Animal +8, Heal +2.5, Intimidate +8, Jump +10, Listen +7, Ride +7, Speak Language +1, Survival +8, Swim +8. 

Feats: Armor Proficiency: light, Armor Proficiency: medium, Cleave, Instantaneous Rage, Power Attack, Shield Proficiency, Simple Weapon Proficiency.
Possessions: 
Weapons: Greataxe, Masterwork (320 gp); Battleaxe (10 gp); Dagger (2 gp).
Armor: Armor of Rage (1,600 gp).
Goods: Coin: gp (3456) (3,456 gp); Armor Maintenance Kit (1 gp); Backpack (2 gp); Bedroll (1 sp); Coin: sp (2) (2 sp); Candle (2) (2 cp); Coin: cp (1 cp); Case, map or scroll (2) (2 gp); Fishhook (1 sp); Flask (3 cp); Flint and steel (1 gp); Grappling hook (1 gp); Lamp, common (1 sp); Oil (pint) (3) (3 sp); Pouch, belt (2) (2 gp); Rope, hemp (50 ft.) (1 gp); Sack (1 sp); Torch (2) (2 cp); Waterskin (full) (1 gp); Whetstone (2 cp).

Here's a bare bones, will flesh out in a bit.

Edited for point buy, and STR is +1 for 4th level ability add on.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 15, 2007)

Name:monk, Hair: Black
Weight:193, Height: 5'11"
Eyes: Brown, Speed: 40ft
Age: 25

Class: Mnk, Race: Human
AL: LN, HD:4d8+3 

HP: 25, AC: 17
SV: Ref+7 Fort+5 Will+8, Init+3

Fighting Styles: 
Style one: Juan Fan
Style two: Pao Chui

Skills:..............................Feats:
Balance+7........................Improved Grapple
Climb+7...........................Eyes in the back of your head
Jump+7...........................Two-Weapon Fighting
Move Silently+7................Deflect Arrows 
.....................................Weapon Finesse

Weapon: nunchaku, frost (2302 gp) Armor: none
Gear: 2289gp, 7sp, 8cp
Monks Robes, Backpack(2 gp), Lantern, hooded (7 gp), pint, oil (1 sp x2), 
trail rations(2 gp x4), waterskin(full)(1 gp), torch(1 cp x2), rope, hemp(1 gp), Bedroll(1 gp)

Special:
Evasion, unarmed damage 1d8(magic)
Flurry of Blows +1/+1
Slow fall 20ft.

History:
Selected at birth, Cain was raised in a temple all his life, learning and mastering the weapon and styles of his master. For 21 years he trained and praticed, increasing his skills, learning how  to bring peace to himself and how to use his entire body as a weapon in this time, his name was forgotten even by himself. On his last day, apon defeating his master in combat, Cain was presented with a magical nunchaku. In return Cain had to give up his name once and for all. Since then he has travled for 3 years, earning a living helping others. He  has recently arrived in Melvaunt, to relax and look for more work.

Noticeable features:
Tattoo inscription across his chest, long scar across back


----------



## Rayex (Jul 15, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> Could I play a renegade orc warrior, disillusioned by his people's weakness?





Sure, feel free to submit a concept.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 15, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I'm definitely interested -- divine caster - either Cleric or Favored Soul, most likely Cleric.
> 
> I am going to submit two clerics.
> 
> ...





I like both concepts. I'll leave it to you to decide between the two of them. Consider yourself in.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm just going to do a concept, I'll stat him up later if you like it.

Thokk was a typical orc warrior.  It was his first day as a fully grown orc male, and the tribe was going to go on a raid to celebrate his coming of age.  As the orcs hit the village, Thokk was appalled and horrified at the screams of the innocent victims.  He turned on his tribe then, flying into a rage and killing several before he was forced to flee.

Thokk is a barbarian, who later learned the arts of the fighter.  He will wear full plate and carry a greatsword.

S@squ@tch, I think it would be cool if you played the drow.  You see, the orc raiders killed a certain drow woman in their attack...I think this would be interesting in inter-party relations.


----------



## Mellubb (Jul 16, 2007)

If Sasquatch's Drow Cleric chosen, I would like to play a Halfling Rogue, Servant to the Drow.  Although, I am often disciplined harshly I feel a loyalty to her and her mother.  I would serve as a scout and stealth for the party. Pretty much a standard halfling rogue.


----------



## Mellubb (Jul 16, 2007)

If not I could submit a Wizard.  Probably a conjurer, I know it is not on the list but do you have the complete mage.  I really like some of the stuff they have in there.  If you would be willing I can post the stuff I would want to use and see if you aprove or not. 

He has been studying the migration habits of certain creatures for years.  When he discovered what was happening near the ruins he was mortified and went to the city to inform them and hopefully find a group to thwart this evil plan.  

I like both characters the same and I will post stats for each probably tomorrow.  When do you plan to stop recruiting?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 16, 2007)

*Drow Cleric submission*


```
[B]Name:[/B] Derrenil Llirthyn
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric 
[B]Race:[/B] Dark Elf (Drow)
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] CG
[B]Deity:[/B] Eilistraee ([B]Domains:[/B] Drow, Portal)

[B]Str:[/B] 10 -- (2p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 2	[B]XP[/B]: 6000
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (6p.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +1		[B]HP:[/B] 16 (2d8+4)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (10p.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +1	
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (2p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 30'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b] 
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)	[B]Init:[/B] +3	[B]Spell Save:[/B] +2
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1 (2p.)	[B]ACP:[/B] 0		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] N/A

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+5	+3	+3	+0	+0	+0	21
[B]Touch:[/B]	13	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 18

[B]Spell Res:[/B] 13
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+5	+3	+2	--
[B]Ref:[/B]	+5	+0	+3	+2
[B]Will:[/B]	+6	+3	+3	--
[B]Notes:[/B] Immunity to sleep spells and effects, +2 racial bonus on Will saves against spells and spell-like abilities. 

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
MW Morningstar		+5	1d8+0	20/x2      	------
MW Shortsword		+5	1d6+0	19-20/x2 	------

[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elvish, Undercommon, Abyssal

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Detect an active or inactive Portal as if it was a secret door (DC 20).
Turn or Rebuke Undead (Su)
Spontaneous Casting (Healing)
Aura (Ex) of Good

[U]Drow Traits (Ex):[/U]
+2 Intelligence, +2 Charisma, +2 Dexterity, -2 Constitution. 
Medium size. 
An elf’s base land speed is 30 feet. 
Immunity to sleep spells and effects 
Darkvision out to 120 feet. This trait replaces the high elf’s low-light vision. 
Spell resistance equal to 11 + class levels. 
+2 racial bonus on Will saves against spells and spell-like abilities. 
Spell-Like Abilities: Drow can use the following spell-like abilities once per day: dancing lights, darkness, faerie fire. Caster level equals the drow’s class levels. 
+2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it. 
Weapon Proficiency: A drow is automatically proficient with the hand crossbow, the rapier, and the short sword. This trait replaces the high elf’s weapon proficiency. 
Automatic Languages: Common, Elven, Undercommon. Bonus Languages: Abyssal, Aquan, Draconic, Drow Sign Language, Gnome, Goblin. This trait replaces the high elf’s automatic and bonus languages. 
Light Blindness: Abrupt exposure to bright light (such as sunlight or a daylight spell) blinds drow for 1 round. On subsequent rounds, they are dazzled as long as they remain in the affected area. 
Favored Class: Wizard (male) or cleric (female). This trait replaces the high elf’s favored class. 
Level adjustment +2. 


[B]Feats: [/B] Bonus Drow Domain: Lightning Reflexes, 1st: Weapon Finesse

[B]Spells prepared[/B] (Save DC 13 + spell level): 0 - 4; 1st - 3+1
[B]Domains:[/B] Drow, Portal
[B]Spellbook/Spells Known:[/B]
	0 - Read Magic, Detect Magic, Guidance, Create Water
	1st - Bless, Lesser Vigor, Protection from Evil, Cloak of Dark Power (D);


[B]Spell-Like Abilities:[/B] 1/day at CL2: Darkness, Faerie Fire, Dancing Lights

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 15	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2.5
[B]Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Appraise  	+1	0	+1	--
Balance   	+3	0	+3	--
Bluff       	+1	0	+1	--
Climb      	+0	0	--	--
[U]Concentration[/U]  	+7	4	+3	--
[U]Diplomacy[/U]	+1	0	+1	--
Disable Device 	+3	0	+3	--
Disguise   	+1	0	+1	--
Escape Artist	+3	0	+3	--
Forgery   	+1	0	+1	--
Gather Info     +1	0	+1	--
Handle Animal  	+1	0	+1	--
[U]Heal [/U]        	+8	3	+3	+2
Hide        	+3	0	+3	--
Intimidate	+1	0	+1	--
Jump       	+0	0	--	--
[U]Know: (Religion)[/U]+4	3	+1	--
[U]Know: (Planes)[/U]  +2	1	+1	--
[U]Know: (History)[/U] +2	1	+1	--
Listen     	+5	0	+3	+2
Move Silently	+3	0	+3	--
Open Locks   	+3	0	+3	--
Perform   	+0	0	--	--
Ride        	+3	0	+3	--
Search    	+3	0	+1	+2
Sense Motive	+3	0	+3	--
Sleight of Hand +3	0	+3	--
[U]Spellcraft[/U]  	+4	3	+1	--
Spot       	+5	0	+3	+2
Swim       	+0	0	--	--
Tumble    	+3	0	+3	--
Use Magic Device+1      0	+1	--
Use Rope 	+3	0	+3	--
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
MW Morningstar		308gp	6lb
MW Shortsword		310p	2lb
+1 Mithral Chain Shirt	2100gp	10lb
+1 Darkwood Shield	1257gp	5lb
Wand/Cure Light Wounds	750gp	--lb
     50 Charges
Scroll/Bull Strength 	150gp	--lb
Scroll/Cats Grace   	150gp	--lb
Scroll/Silence        	150gp	--lb
Backpack              	2gp	2lb
Holy Symbol, Silver 	25gp	1lb
Healer's Kit           	50gp	1lb
Spell Component Pouch  	5gp	2lb


[B]Total Weight:[/B]29lb	[B]Money:[/B] 143gp 0sp 0cp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	33	66	100	200	500

[B]Age:[/B] 99
[B]Height:[/B] 4'9"
[B]Weight:[/B] 70
[B]Eyes:[/B] Red
[B]Hair:[/B] White
```

*Appearance:* Short cropped white hair frames a distinguished elven face, skin as dark as ebony, with crimson eyes.  Derrenil is considered a beauty to other drow elves.

*Personality:* Curt, short, and unsuffering of delay.  She doesn't have time to dawdle and projects this outwards.  Brevity is the key to the armor that Derrenil protects her psyche with.  Ever since her mother was slaughtered by a raiding orc warband, she has been driven to extinguish all those who partook.

*Background:*

[Sblock=Logs]
*XP log:*
XXXX from 

*Wealth and Craft log*:
XXX gp, X sp from 
Paid XXX for
Sold XXX for
Crafted XXX for

Other log:
XXXX from 
[/sblock]

*Notes:*
XXXX

[sblock=Advancement]
*L## -> CLASS ##* HP: +## (HD+CON+OTHER) SP: +## (CLASS+INT+OTHER) PP: +## (Class+ATB+Other) [Left out when not needed, also could simply be a new total instead of a bonus] 
SKILL +RANKS, SKILL +RANKS
Feat: FEAT(s)
Spells Known: SPELL
Powers Known: POWER
Other: OTHER NOTES 
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 16, 2007)

Bral Firerock said:
			
		

> Keral Brownbear, Male FR Human Bbn4: CR 4; Medium Humanoid ; HD 4d12+12(Barbarian) ; hp 40; Init +2; Spd 40; AC:12 (Flatfooted:12 Touch:12); Atk +8 base melee, +6 base ranged; AL CG; SV Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +2; STR 18, DEX 14, CON 16, INT 13, WIS 12, CHA 13.
> Skills: Climb +7, Handle Animal +8, Heal +2.5, Intimidate +8, Jump +10, Listen +7, Ride +7, Speak Language +1, Survival +8, Swim +8.
> 
> Feats: Armor Proficiency: light, Armor Proficiency: medium, Cleave, Instantaneous Rage, Power Attack, Shield Proficiency, Simple Weapon Proficiency.
> ...




Are you sure those stats are a 32 pt buy?


----------



## Rayex (Jul 16, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> I'm just going to do a concept, I'll stat him up later if you like it.
> 
> Thokk was a typical orc warrior.  It was his first day as a fully grown orc male, and the tribe was going to go on a raid to celebrate his coming of age.  As the orcs hit the village, Thokk was appalled and horrified at the screams of the innocent victims.  He turned on his tribe then, flying into a rage and killing several before he was forced to flee.
> 
> ...




Consider yourself in as well. We'll see how the interaction with Melvaunts inhabitants will turn out..



			
				mellubb said:
			
		

> If Sasquatch's Drow Cleric chosen, I would like to play a Halfling Rogue, Servant to the Drow. Although, I am often disciplined harshly I feel a loyalty to her and her mother. I would serve as a scout and stealth for the party. Pretty much a standard halfling rogue.
> 
> '----'
> 
> ...




Either concepts are fine. I don't have the Complete Mage, but if you can prove sufficient info, I'll probably allow it.

I'm stopping recruitment once I have 4 character concepts that are interesting.

Consider yourself in, by the way. You make the 3rd to be in.



For the rest: 

We'll be lacking a rogue-type or an arcane-type, depending on what Mellubb will submit. The party don't HAVE to be one of each type, ofcourse, but it is highly adviseable.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 16, 2007)

Lets hope that most of this adventure will be indoors or underground, or at night!  As both my PC and Warlocklord's Orc Barbarian are not fond of sunlight! 

We will need some of these:


----------



## Bral Firerock (Jul 16, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Are you sure those stats are a 32 pt buy?




No, they weren't.  They were randomly generated w/ my dice.

I can go back and point buy though as well.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 16, 2007)

You may want to submit either a sneaky type or a arcane caster -- depending on what Melubb submits.

An Orc Barbarian was already picked, along with my Drow Cleric, so those two roles (arcane & rogue-ish type) are still open, from what I am seeing from Rayex.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 16, 2007)

*Behold! Tis Thokk the Orc!*

*Thokk*
Orc Barbarian 2/Fighter 2
Alignment Chaotic Good
Abilities:
Str   23 (+6) (+1 from L4 adjustment
Dex 12 (+1)
Con 12 (+1)
Int   10  (0)
Wis 10  (0)
Cha  6  (-2)

HD 2d12+2d10+4 (33 hp)
AC: 19 (FF 19, Touch 11)
BAB: +4
Speed: 40 feet/20 feet in heavy armor

Saves:
Fort +6
Ref  +2
Will +1


Skills: 
Intimidate +4
Survival +6

Feats: Power Attack, Intimidating Rage, Cleave, Weapon Focus (greatsword), 

Special: Rage 1/day, Uncanny Dodge, Fast Movement +10 feet, Light Sensitivity, Darkvision 60 feet

Attack: +12 (+1 greatsword, 2d6+10 damage, 19-20 crit) 

Possessions: +1 greatsword,full plate, potion of haste, cloak of resistance +1, backpack, waterskin, 2 day's rations, bedroll, 1 lb soap, tanglefoot bag, 44 gp, 6 sp

*Background*:Thokk was a typical orc warrior. It was his first day as a fully grown orc male, and the tribe was going to go on a raid to celebrate his coming of age. As the orcs hit the village, Thokk was appalled and horrified at the screams of the innocent victims. He turned on his tribe then, flying into a rage and killing several before he was forced to flee.

Thokk, while no Einstein, is not stupid.  He has a strong sense of right and wrong, a terrible temper, a greatsword, and the knowledge to use it.  He does not like religion, as the only religion he knows is Gruumsh, and he knows it is wrong.  He is blunt and unsubtle, but makes heavy use of sarcasm.  His only friend is Yappy the Kobold, who he trusts and has gone on many adventures with.


----------



## Bral Firerock (Jul 16, 2007)

How about Aaron Highcolor, human spell thief from the Dalelands?

If accepted, I'll flesh out his background.


Aaron Highcolor, Male Human SpT4: CR 4; Medium Humanoid ; HD 4d6+8(Spellthief) ; hp 28; Init +3; Spd 30; AC:13 (Flatfooted:10 Touch:13); Atk +4 base melee, +6 base ranged; AL CG; SV Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +4; STR 12, DEX 17, CON 14, INT 16, WIS 10, CHA 14.
Skills: Appraise +6, Bluff +5, Concentration +7, Decipher Script +7, Disable Device +6, Escape Artist +4, Gather Information +6, Hide +7, Jump +3, Listen +4, Move Silently +7, Open Lock +7, Search +6, Spellcraft +10, Spot +4, Swim +2, Tumble +6, Use Magic Device +9. 

Feats: Armor Proficiency: light, Eschew Materials, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Simple Weapon Proficiency.
Possessions: 
Weapons: Shortbow (30 gp); Sword, Short, Broadblade (75 gp); Spiritwarder (4,510 gp); Arrows (50) (3 gp).
Armor: Studded leather, Masterwork (175 gp).
Goods: Coin: gp (447) (447 gp); Thieves` tools, Masterwork (100 gp); Backpack (2 gp); Bedroll (1 sp); Candle (5) (5 cp); Coin: cp (9) (9 cp); Case, map or scroll (2) (2 gp); Chalk, 1 piece (4) (4 cp); Finger Blades (20 gp); Flint and steel (1 gp); Glass Cutter (2 gp); Marbles (2 gp); Parchment (sheet) (3) (6 sp); Pouch, belt (2) (2 gp); Quiver Scabbard (10 gp); Rations, trail (per day), Small (5) (25 sp); Rope, silk (50 ft.) (10 gp); Sack, Small (1 sp); Scentbreaker (5 gp); Waterskin (full) (1 gp); Whetstone (2 cp).


----------



## Rayex (Jul 16, 2007)

Bral Firerock said:
			
		

> How about Aaron Highcolor, human spell thief from the Dalelands?
> 
> If accepted, I'll flesh out his background.






I'll select players on concepts, not statblock for now.

Also, that is not a 32 point buy. Thats a 38 point as far as I can tell. Anyway, submit an interesting infoblock on that Spellthief please. I'd like to see a spellthief in action!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 16, 2007)

> Aaron Highcolor, Male Human SpT4: CR 4; Medium Humanoid ; HD 4d6+8(Spellthief) ; hp 28; Init +3; Spd 30; AC:13 (Flatfooted:10 Touch:13); Atk +4 base melee, +6 base ranged; AL CG; SV Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +4; STR 12, DEX 17, CON 14, INT 16, WIS 10, CHA 14.




Rayex specified 32 pt buy for character creation -- that is a 38 pt (assuming your 4th level stat adjustment was on dex) buy..


----------



## Bral Firerock (Jul 16, 2007)

Ok, here's a quick concept then:

Aaron Highcolor is a spellthief from Shadowdale.  He found out at an early age that he had a "knack" for doing not-so-legal activities.  During an attempted pickpocket, Aaron found out (the hard way) that he also had a the ability to "borrow" spells, both arcane and divine.

This he found out, when he tried to pick the pocket of (unbeknownst to Aaron) Storm Silverhand.

He was, of course, caught by the Simbul and was temporarily incarcarated.  He was then taken to the local mages' guild where he was taught to use his budding abilities.  He has since taken to the adventuring life.

Aaron Highcolor, Male Human SpT4: CR 4; Medium Humanoid ; HD 4d6+4(Spellthief) ; hp 24; Init +2; Spd 30; AC:12 (Flatfooted:10 Touch:12); Atk +3 base melee, +5 base ranged; AL CG; SV Fort +2, Ref +3, Will +4; STR 10, DEX 14, CON 12, INT 16, WIS 10, CHA 14.
Skills: Appraise +6, Bluff +5, Concentration +6, Decipher Script +7, Disable Device +6, Escape Artist +3, Gather Information +6, Hide +6, Jump +2, Listen +4, Move Silently +6, Open Lock +6, Search +6, Spellcraft +10, Spot +4, Swim +1, Tumble +5, Use Magic Device +9. 

Feats: Armor Proficiency: light, Eschew Materials, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Simple Weapon Proficiency.
Possessions: 
Weapons: Shortbow (30 gp); Sword, Short, Broadblade (75 gp); Spiritwarder (4,510 gp); Arrows (50) (3 gp).
Armor: Studded leather, Masterwork (175 gp).
Goods: Coin: gp (447) (447 gp); Thieves` tools, Masterwork (100 gp); Backpack (2 gp); Bedroll (1 sp); Candle (5) (5 cp); Coin: cp (9) (9 cp); Case, map or scroll (2) (2 gp); Chalk, 1 piece (4) (4 cp); Finger Blades (20 gp); Flint and steel (1 gp); Glass Cutter (2 gp); Marbles (2 gp); Parchment (sheet) (3) (6 sp); Pouch, belt (2) (2 gp); Quiver Scabbard (10 gp); Rations, trail (per day), Small (5) (25 sp); Rope, silk (50 ft.) (10 gp); Sack, Small (1 sp); Scentbreaker (5 gp); Waterskin (full) (1 gp); Whetstone (2 cp).


And that's with the +1 to DEX from 4th Level


----------



## Bral Firerock (Jul 16, 2007)

Rayex said:
			
		

> I'll select players on concepts, not statblock for now.
> 
> Also, that is not a 32 point buy. Thats a 38 point as far as I can tell. Anyway, submit an interesting infoblock on that Spellthief please. I'd like to see a spellthief in action!




Sorry, I had 2 14's in there instead of 2 12's.  I'll fix it!


----------



## Mellubb (Jul 17, 2007)

Garran Kniclestump
Male Halfling Rogue
Level 4

Garren was orphaned in a drow raid on human city when he was still an infant.  The Drow took all the children of the town and meant to sacrifice them to Llolth at their alter.  Once the chidren were brought to the house of the Drow, the house was attacked by another house (House Llirthyn) and destroyed.  All the children were then captured and used as slaves.  Garren caught the eye of one of the priestesses (Derinil) and she kept him as her own.  While he completly obeys her every whim, the two are closer than most Master/Servants in drow terms.  She is cruel to him sometimes but he has grown to accept it and follows her where ever she goes.

* Sasquatch:* let me know if this inter feres with anything you had planned for your character I am flexible. 


* Rayex* I will put stat to it if you want but I want to get the history between sasquatch and I down first if that is ok.


----------



## Azun_the_zeal (Jul 17, 2007)

*ignore this post*


----------



## Mellubb (Jul 17, 2007)

Also Rayex I think you should know, I am a soldier deployed in Iraq.  I whole hearted ly plan to post daily, but sometimes due situations out of my control I may have to take break for a day or two without warning.  I promise this will be an exeption not the rule.  Sasquatch coinicently was a player and I game I tried to run and failed misserably at and can tell you I try to post daily.


----------



## Azun_the_zeal (Jul 17, 2007)

Alright I made a Kobold Sorcerer.

Yappy

Male Kobold Sorcerer 4
Chaotic Good

Strength 	4   (-3)
Dexterity      16   (+3)
Constitution  12   (+1)
Intelligence   10   (+0)
Wisdom 	      10   (+0)
Charisma      19   (+4)

Total Hit Points: 18

Speed: 30 feet

Armor Class: 16 = 10 +3 [dexterity] +1 [small] +1 [kobold] +1 [Ring of Protection]

      Touch AC: 15
      Flat-footed: 13

Initiative modifier:	+7	= +3 [dexterity] +4 [improved initiative]
Fortitude save:	+2	= 1 [base] +1 [constitution]
Reflex save:	+4	= 1 [base] +3 [dexterity]
Will save:	+4	= 4 [base]
Attack (handheld):	+0	= 2 [base] -3 [strength] +1 [small]
Attack (unarmed):	+0	= 2 [base] -3 [strength] +1 [small]
Attack (missile):	+6	= 2 [base] +3 [dexterity] +1 [small]
Grapple check:	-5	= 2 [base] -3 [strength] -4 [small]

Sickle [1d4, crit x2, 1 lb, light, slashing]

Light Crossbow [1d6, crit 19-20/x2, range inc 80 ft., 2 lb, piercing]]

Feats:

      Improved Initiative	
      Draconic Reservoir	

Skills:

Appraise 	         Int 	0 = 	+0
Balance 	         Dex* 3 = 	+3
Bluff 	                   Cha 	11 = +4+7 	
Climb 	                  Str* 	-3 = 	-3
Concentration         Con   8 = +1+7 	
Craft_1 	         Int 	0 = 	+0
Craft_2 	         Int 	0 = 	+0
Craft_3 	         Int 	0 = 	+0
Diplomacy              Cha   6 =     +4 +2 [bluff]
Disguise 	         Cha   4 = +4
Escape Artist         Dex*  3 = +3
Forgery 	        Int    0 = +0
Gather Information  Cha   4 = +4
Heal 	                 Wis 	0 = +0
Hide 	                 Dex* 	7 =+3 +4 [small]
Intimidate 	       Cha 	6 = 	+4+2 [bluff]
Jump 	                Str* 	-3 = 	-3
Listen 	                 Wis 	0 = +0
Move Silently 	      Dex* 	3 = 	+3
Perform  	        Cha 	4 = 	+4
Ride 	                 Dex 	3 = 	+3
Search 	               Int 	2 = 	+0 +2 [kobold]
Sense Motive 	    Wis 	0 = 	+0
Spot 	               Wis 	0 = 	+0
Survival 	       Wis 	0 = 	+0
Swim                  Str** 	-3 = 	-3
Use Rope 	    Dex 	3 = 	+3


* = check penalty for wearing armor

Bluff >=5 ranks gives +2 on disguise checks to act in character.

Zero-level Sorcerer spells: 6 per day
Message
Daze
Light
Ghost Sound
Read Magic
Detect Magic

First-level Sorcerer spells: 7 (6+1) per day
Magic Missile
Silent Image
Charm Person

Second-level Sorcerer spells: 4 (3+1) per day
Glitter Dust

Kobold:

    * +2 dexterity, -4 strength, -2 constitution (already included)

    * Darkvision (see 60 feet in pitch-dark)

    * +1 natural armor bonus (already included)

    * +2 on craft -- trapmaking; +2 profession -- miner

    * +2 on search (already included)

    * Dazzled in bright light

Sorcerer:

    * Familiar: None at the moment.

Mage Armor 3/day spell-like ability 

Yappy 's Equipment:

      3 lb
      1 lb
      2 lb
      2 lb
      _____
      8 lb	
Weapons / Armor / Shield (from above)
      Crossbow bolts (quiver of 10) x1
      Backpack
      Spell component pouch

      Total

      Also...

Waterskin and a day worth of trail rations. 
Wand of enfeeblement 
Wand of burning hands
Scroll of see invisibility x2 
Cloak of Resistance +1 
Ring of Protection +1
Potion of cure light wounds x4 
1400gp left

Light Load:10lb. or less
Medium Load:11-19 lb.
Heavy load:20-30 lb.
Lift over head:30 lb.
Lift off ground:60 lb.
Push or drag:150 lb.

Languages:	Common Draconic


Size: 	Small
Height: 	3' 0"
Weight: 	30 lb
Skin: 	Brown
Eyes: 	Red
Hair: 	None

Background:

	As a young child, Yappy the Kobold was loved and adored by the people in his village. But then he had to take the Lesser Draconic Ritual. . . it began change from there. After he accomplished the rigorous task, it left him feeble and therefore taunted by everyone he loved including meepa whom he had dated for two years. 

        Feeling betrayed and rejected, he ran away into a certain Elven village where he ran into an exhausted Orc named Thokk who was wielding a huge sword beyond his belief. The two adventured for sometime, defeating numerous enemies and that is where they are now. 

       If you don't like Races of the Dragon I can change it.http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/we/20060420a


----------



## Rayex (Jul 17, 2007)

Mellubb: Don't worry. If you cant post every day, I'm sure we have the patience to wait a couple of days for you to chime in.

Garran is a go, by the way.

Azun: Yappy is the party's Sorcerer. I'm ok with him as is, so welcome as #4.


That means the four players are:
Azun_the_zeal as Yappy the kobold sorcerer.
Mellubb as Garran the halfling rogue.
s@squ@tch as Derrenil the drow cleric.
WarlockLord as Thokk the orcish meatshield.

Now is the time to finish of your sheets, develop ties between you and such. I'm aiming at starting the game late this week.


For the rest of you, thansk for chiming in here, I'll keep you in mind if we need replacements.


----------



## Mellubb (Jul 18, 2007)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Garran Knicklestump
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue
[B]Race:[/B] Halfling
[B]Size:[/B] Small
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] CN
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (4p.-2)   [B]Level:[/B] 4        [B]XP:[/B] 6000
[B]Dex:[/B] 18 +4 (10p.+2+1)[B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 22 (4d6+4)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] -1     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] N/A
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] N/A
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +4        [B]Spell Save:[/B] N/A
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 10%

                   	[B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +0     +4    +1    +0    +1    20
[B]Touch:[/B] 15              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 15

                 [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]        1      +1   +1	3
[B]Ref:[/B]         4      +4   +1	9
[B]Will:[/B]        1      +2   +1	4
                 +2 agains fear
[B]Weapon                  Attack    Damage     Critical[/B]
Dagger(thrown)             +9        1d3+0      19-20x2
Dagger(Melee)              +5        1d3+0      19-20x2
(MW) Light x-Bow           +9        1d6+0      19-20x2
  
[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Halfling, Undercommon, Orc

[B]Abilities:[/B] Sneak Attack 2d6

[B]Feats:[/B] Dodge, Combat Reflexes

[B]Skill Points:[/B] XX       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] X/X
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Balance                     7	   +4   +2    +13
Climb 			    3      +0   +2    +5      
Disable Device		    7      +2	+2    +11
Hide		            7      +4   +4    +15
Jump			    3      +0   +4    +7
Listen			    3      +2   +2    +7
move silently		    7	   +4   +2    +13
Open Lock             	    7	   +4	+2    +13
Search			    7	   +2         +9
spot			    3      +2	      +5
Perform (Dance)		    4      +0	      +4
Sleight of Hand		    5      +4         +9
Tumble			    7	   +4         +11

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Mithril Shirt               1100gp   5lb
Potion of Darkvision (10)   3000gp   1lb
MW Light x-Bow		    335gp    2
x bow bolts (20)	    2gp	     1	    	
MW theives tools  	    100gp    2
Back pack		    2	     .5
Bed Roll		    2	     1.1
silk rope (50ft)	    10	     5
rations (10 days)	    5	     2.5
daggers (8)		    16	     4	     

[B]Total Weight:[/B]24.1lb      [B]Money:[/B] XXgp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]          24.75   49.5  75   150   450

[B]Age:[/B] 27
[B]Height:[/B] 3'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 37lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] brown
[B]Hair:[/B] black
[B]Skin:[/B] pale

[B]Appearance:[/B] Garran's jet black hair is medium length and wildly unkept.  He has pale skin
from years spent in the the underdark.  

[B]Background:[/B] Garren was orphaned in a drow raid on human city when he was still 
an infant.  The Drow took all the children of the town and meant to sacrifice them to 
Llolth at their alter.  Once the chidren were brought to the house of the Drow, the house 
was attacked by another house (House Llirthyn) and destroyed.  All the children were then 
captured and used as slaves.  Garren caught the eye of one of the priestesses (Derinil) and
 she kept him as her own.  While he completely obeys her every whim, the two are closer than 
most Master/Servants in drow terms.  She is kind to him sometimes and he has grown to 
view her as a mother figure and follows her where ever she goes. Life as a servant can be 
hard but it is all worth when he sees the smile she gets when he dances for her.
```

I made changes to the background after I saw her alignment was CG
Again if any of this doesn't mesh for whatever reason please let me know


----------



## Rayex (Jul 20, 2007)

Guys, please post your characters here: RG thread

I'll be starting the game on sunday, monday at the latest.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 22, 2007)

And we're on.

Sons of Gruumsh


----------



## Rayex (Jul 23, 2007)

DoH! In my eagerness to get the game started, I forgot some important info in the startup post. Edited now to give some more info.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh my.

After a (really) long time of personal turmoil and chaos, I'm back...

I see the game moved on a bit since I mysteriously went away and then, naturally, died off. I also see one of the players, Azun, havnt been online for ages either.


So, would any of you (if you see this) be interested to continue? Would then have to find a replacement for Azun, ofcourse.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 3, 2008)

I would like to play Sons of Gruumsh. I heard many good things about it.

I'm afraid you lost also Mellubb (I was in one of his games and he in mine).

What class did you need?


----------



## Rayex (Jun 3, 2008)

With also Mellub gone, the party is only a Cleric and a Figther/Barbarian.

So lacking the rogue and the wizard type. By no means does it _have _to be one of these, but Im sure it will be good for the game.

I will give it a couple of days though, to see who's in and who's not.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 5, 2008)

Ok, a couple of days have passed, and none of the old players have piped in. So, I'm gonna re-open recruitment, and start this thing anew.

Look at post #1 for rules etc.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry, didn't see this thread.  If you're restarting, I'm more than willing to give it another go!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2008)

I would like to play an archivist. It is a class from Heroes of Horror, but the complete writeup is avaiable here:

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ex/20051007a&page=3


----------



## Rayex (Jun 5, 2008)

s@squ@tch: Ah, great! welcome back!

WD: Sorry, only the sources listed in post #1 in this game.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2008)

No problem. Than no UA material, too? Or is SRD material ok?

Even if not, I would like to try out a monk (for the first time!).

Race: Human

Stoic Personality, humble and reserved.

Uses mobility and maneuvers (trip) in combat.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 5, 2008)

Hmmm... What in UA are you thinking about then?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2008)

A monk fighting style:

Denying Stance
http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/classes/variantCharacterClasses.htm#denyingStance


----------



## Rayex (Jun 6, 2008)

Ok, I'll allow that one WA, but lets keep it to the sources listed previously from now


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 6, 2008)

My monk crunch sofar:


```
[B]Name:[/B] Raven Caradas
[B]Class:[/B] Monk (Denying Stance)
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] L/N
[B]Deity:[/B] ?

[b]Abilities:[/b]                [b]Level:[/b] 4        [b]XP:[/b] ?
[B]Str:[/B] 14(06pt) [+2] 
[B]Dex:[/B] 16(08pt) [+3]     [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 34 (8+18(3x6)+8(4xco mod)) Dam.: -*
[B]Con:[/B] 14(06pt) [+2]     [B]Grapple:[/B] +9     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] ---
[B]Int:[/B] 13(05pt) [+1]     [B]Speed:[/B] 40'                [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 14(06pt) [+2]     [B]Init:[/B] +3                  [B]Spell Save:[/B] +2 vs enchanntment
[B]Cha:[/B]  9(0 pt) [-1]     [B]ACP:[/B]  0                   [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%
(level 4 bonus to Dex)

           [B]Base  Armor Wis    Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]      10     1     2    3     -      -     -     16
[B]Touch:[/B] 15
[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13 

SAVES:
                     [B]Base   Abil Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                +4       +2    +1           +7
[B]Ref:[/B]                 +4       +3    +1           +8, evasion
[B]Will:[/B]                +4       +2    +1           +7, +2 vs enchantment


[B]Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Orc

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Bonus Feat at first level
1 bonus skill point every level (x4 at first level)
Bonus feats (Imp Grapple, Combat Reflexes)
Flurry of blows (+1/+1)
Unarmed strike (1d8)
Evasion
Still Mind
Ki strike (magic)
Slow fall 20 ft.

[B]Feats:[/B]
Bonus: Imp Grapple, Combat Reflexes
H: Dodge
1: Imp Trip
3: Defensive Throw (Comp Warrior p. 97)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 42pts       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 7/3
[B]Skills                              Ranks  Mod    Misc   Total[/B]
Tumble                               7      +3     +2   +4  +16
Knowledge (Religion)                 4       +1     -      +5
Jump                                 5


Equipment: (starting 5,400 gp)
Sources:  Php, dmg, MM, MM3. Complete arcane, divine, warrior and adventurer. 

Bracers of Armor      1.000
Vest of Resistance    1.000 (Comp Arcane p 150)
Quaterstaff +1        2.301



Backpack (2gp) (2 lbs)
- Bedroll (1sp) (5 lbs)
- Rations, trail (2 days) (1gp) (2 lbs)
- Waterskin (2) (2gp) (8 lbs)
- Rope, hempen (50 ft.) (1gp) (10 lbs)

Large Belt Pouch (1gp) (0.5 lbs)
- Sunrods (4) (8gp) (4lbs)
- Small Mirror (10gp) (0.5 lbs)


[B]Total Weight:[/B] ? lbs      [B]Money:[/B] ?
```


----------



## Rayex (Jun 8, 2008)

WD: looks good, just get those last details finished up.

Now we've got a Monk and a Cleric.

Still lacking 2 more people then.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 8, 2008)

I could happily play an elf wizard, relying on long bow to aid the party when spells are low...


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 9, 2008)

Legildur said:
			
		

> I could happily play an elf wizard, relying on long bow to aid the party when spells are low...




As long as he/she doesn't harbor any resentment towards their darker cousins....


----------



## Legildur (Jun 9, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> As long as he/she doesn't harbor any resentment towards their darker cousins....



Resentment may come, but for sure suspicion would be there


----------



## Rayex (Jun 10, 2008)

Legildur; Wizard would be lovely. That leaves one more spot open. The party is missing a Rogue type, might be wanted for one of those?!


----------



## Legildur (Jun 10, 2008)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Legildur; Wizard would be lovely. That leaves one more spot open. The party is missing a Rogue type, might be wanted for one of those?!



I could just as happily play a rogue or scout if someone else was desperate to play a wizard.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 10, 2008)

Could also need a meat shield...


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 10, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Could also need a meat shield...



Seconded. The monk will loose in a straight up fight. Don't expect him to try being a meat shield.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 10, 2008)

And a drow cleric is by no means hale and hearty - she will keeping to the shadows and hiding behind folks, and I'm planning on taking some of the drow paragon levels as well, which will only provide a d6 for HD....


----------



## Rayex (Jun 10, 2008)

True on both account. I might consider taking a 5th if that would solve this, but as of now we don't have a huge queue of people *grins*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm somewhat perplexed by the paucity of people proffering pc's.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 10, 2008)

I'd be interested. I'm thinking dwarven or human fighter, two-weapon wielder, axe & warhammer... going for that tactical feat in CW. Maybe 1 level of rogue to help cover that spot if necessary.

Edit: s@s, I'm thinking the reason for the lack of players is the site. I've losted quite a few posts and, especially the dm ones, take quite a long time to reconstruct. I've gotten into the habit of copying all my text before I post. 

I've noticed a few people popping up on other sites (I've got a couple games I'm playing in elsewhere) that I know from here.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 10, 2008)

I agree -- this site has been horribly slow as of late, and is probably driving off a lot of the people.

I don't know what happened to this place, but if it continues, games will start to die even faster than they already are......


----------



## Rayex (Jun 11, 2008)

That would be welcome Renau1g, sounds like the meatshield showed up!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome Renau1g!


----------



## renau1g (Jun 11, 2008)

Danke Bitte


----------



## renau1g (Jun 11, 2008)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Kergan Bloodhammer
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue 1 / Fighter 2/ Ranger 1	[b]Starting Level[/b]: 4
[B]Race:[/B] Dwarf
[B]Region of Origin:[/b] 
[B]Size:[/B] M
[B]Gender:[/B] M
[B]Alignment:[/B] CG
[B]Deity:[/B] Moradin

[B]Str:[/B] 17 +3 (10p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 4	[B]XP[/B]: XXXX
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +3		[B]HP:[/B] 40 (6+5+7+6+16)
[B]Con:[/B] 18 +4 (10p.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +6	
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 20'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b] 1 Str
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)	[B]Init:[/B] +5	
[B]Cha:[/B] 06 -2 (00p.)	[B]ACP:[/B] -18		

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+9	+4	+1	+X	+X	+X	24
[B]Touch:[/B]	11	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 23

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+9	+5	+4	
[B]Ref:[/B]	+5	+4	+1	
[B]Will:[/B]	+0	+0	+0	
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
+1 Dwarven Waraxe		+6	1d10+4	20/x2	
(Vs. Orcs +7 to hit & 1d10+6 damage)

[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan, Gnome, Halfling, Terran  (Spent 12 skill points to learn 6 new languages)

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Dwarf:
+2 constitution / -2 charisma (already included)
Can move 20 feet even if in heavy armor
Darkvision (see 60 feet in pitch-dark)
Stonecunning (+2 on searching stone, intuit depth)
+4 to avoid being bullrushed while standing on ground
+2 racial bonus on saves vs. poison
+2 racial bonus on saves vs. spells / spell-like abilities
+1 racial bonus to hit orcs and goblinoids
+4 dodge bonus on AC against giants
+4 stability bonus to avoid being tripped/bull rushed standing on ground
+2 racial bonus on appraise checks if stone/metal

Ranger:
Favored enemies
Track as bonus feat (already included)
Favored Enemies:
Humanoids (orc) +2

Rogue:
Sneak Attack +1d6
Trapfinding


[B]Feats: [/B] 

Power Attack  
Cleave  
Improved Initiative  
Track [free to rangers] 
Weapon Focus x1 Weapon(s): Dwarven Waraxe


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 56 [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 7/4
[B]Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Disable Device               +8        +2        4     +2[MW Thieves Tools]    
Knowledge (dungeoneering)    +7		+2        5
Knowledge (nature)           +7		+2	  5
Listen			     +7		+0	  7
Open Lock                    +7         +1        4    +2[MW Thieves Tools] 
Search                       +9         +2        7
Spot			     +7		+0	  7
Survival                                 +5                 +0           5

[B]Notes:[/B]
This character also has 6 ranks in Speak Languages. (12 skill points total)
Know Dungeoneering >=5 ranks gives +2 on survival checks underground.
Know Nature >=5 ranks gives +2 on survival checks above ground.
Search >=5 ranks gives +2 on survival checks while tracking.


[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
+1 Fullplate		2,650gp	50lb
MW Tower Shield		180gp	45lb
+1 Dwarven Waraxe	2,330gp	8lb
Potion of CLW (x2)	100gp   -lb
MW Thieves Tools	100gp	2lb
Misc. Adventuring Gear  35gp    20lbs

[B]Total Weight:[/B]125lb	[B]Money:[/B] 5gp
```

*History:* Kergen was born into poverty, his father couldn't make ends meet and his mother had died early in his life. He took to the streets as early as he could remember, and growing up in a human city it was easy to find others like him. Kergen soon ran with a pack of pickpockets and cutpurses, but he was never very capable as a sneak. He was caught by the local constabulary and was to be hanged for his crimes. Hanging from the gallows, Kergen held on as long as he could when a freak summer storm struck. The howling winds blew the structure over, and Kergen managed to free himself under the cover of the storm. The scar still burns a fierce red to this day and he wears high-collared shirts to cover it.

He left the settlement and travelled from town to town, spending little time in any one place for fear of bounty hunters (not realizing that his petty crime wouldn't warrant such extreme measures). Kergen spent time serving on local militias and was trained in a variety of weapons during his travels. 

Kergen found that he enjoyed the time he spent away from the towns, travelling was his calling and so he continued. Kergen ran across a human living in the forest, who taught him about different aspects of nature and a respect for nature. Kergen settled in this forest with the human and finally found peace for his troubled soul, the human didn't judge him on his past life. One day a group of orcs attacked and caught the duo by surprise, Kergen and the ranger fought fiercely and drove them back. The wounds they suffered were great, and eventually the human succumbed to his wounds, leaving Kergen to recover alone. Once his strength returned, Kergen's soul burned for vengence and he began a one-man war against the orcs of the area. After procuring a set of magical platemail from a local city, Kergan trampled through the forest slaying orcs with no heed for his own safety. Eventually, he slew the small band of raiders and so turned his attentions to tracking where they came from. His tracking led him to the region of Thar and the city of Melvaunt. Having heard the rumours about missing nobles, Kergen decides to inquire as his coin purse is low and he could use some additional supplies to continue his war.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 11, 2008)

Renau1q: might want to reconsider your shield bash feat if you really want to use the tower shield.  Did you take into consideration the -2 to attack as well?



> *Shield, Tower*
> This massive wooden shield is nearly as tall as you are. In most situations, it provides the indicated shield bonus to your AC. However, you can instead use it as total cover, though you must give up your attacks to do so. The shield does not, however, provide cover against targeted spells; a spellcaster can cast a spell on you by targeting the shield you are holding. You cannot bash with a tower shield, nor can you use your shield hand for anything else.
> 
> When employing a tower shield in combat, you take a -2 penalty on attack rolls because of the shield’s encumbrance.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 11, 2008)

I've taken the -2 into account. +3 BAB, +3 Str, +1 WF, +1 Enhancement, -2 shield penalty. 

I meant to change that feat out though. Thanks!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 12, 2008)

Any possibility to get items for the "wrong" item slot?

Like sandals of Dexterity

Vest of Resistance

Headband of Wisdom etc.?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 12, 2008)

[sblock=Renau1q]
As much as I would love to see your dwarf have max ranks in Disable Device and Open Lock, wouldn't all skill ranks above 4 in those be considered cross class (due to starting out as a rogue @ 1st level)?
[/sblock]


----------



## Rayex (Jun 13, 2008)

Great to see characters coming along. How's yours coming along Legildur?

WD: Nope to the item in wrong slots.

So, this is going a bit slower than I had hoped for. Though, Im not in a rush, but hopefully will have a full party before next weekend!

We've got at the moment:
Cleric.
Monk.
Rogue/Fighter/Ranger (frontline fighter, meatshield)


----------



## renau1g (Jun 13, 2008)

Updated my skill points. Forgot about the multi-classing rules. I put them into other languages....a well-travelled dwarf and master linguist...


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 13, 2008)

Updated Derrenil slightly -- dropped the Portal domain for the Elf domain, added a hand crossbow as well for ranged support.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Derrenil Llirthyn
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric 
[B]Race:[/B] Dark Elf (Drow)
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] CG
[B]Deity:[/B] Eilistraee ([B]Domains:[/B] Drow, Elf)

[B]Str:[/B] 10 -- (2p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 2	[B]XP[/B]: 6000
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (6p.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +1		[B]HP:[/B] 18 (2d8+4)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (10p.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +1	
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (2p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 30'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b] 
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)	[B]Init:[/B] +3	[B]Spell Save:[/B] +2
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1 (2p.)	[B]ACP:[/B] --		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] N/A

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+5	+3	+3	+0	+0	+0	21
[B]Touch:[/B]	13	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 18

[B]Spell Res:[/B] 13
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+5	+3	+2	--
[B]Ref:[/B]	+5	+0	+3	+2
[B]Will:[/B]	+6	+3	+3	--
[B]Notes:[/B] Immunity to sleep spells and effects, +2 racial bonus on Will saves against spells and spell-like abilities. 

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
MW Light Mace		+5	1d6+0	20/x2      	------
MW Shortsword		+5	1d6+0	19-20/x2 	------
Hand Crossbow		+4	1d4+0	19-20/x2 	30'

[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elvish, Undercommon, Abyssal

[B]Abilities:[/B] 

Turn or Rebuke Undead (Su)
Spontaneous Casting (Healing)
Aura (Ex) of Good

[U]Drow Traits (Ex):[/U]
+2 Intelligence, +2 Charisma, +2 Dexterity, -2 Constitution. 
Medium size. 
An elf’s base land speed is 30 feet. 
Immunity to sleep spells and effects 
Darkvision out to 120 feet. This trait replaces the high elf’s low-light vision. 
Spell resistance equal to 11 + class levels. 
+2 racial bonus on Will saves against spells and spell-like abilities. 
Spell-Like Abilities: Drow can use the following spell-like abilities once per day: dancing lights, darkness, faerie fire. Caster level equals the drow’s class levels. 
+2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it. 
Weapon Proficiency: A drow is automatically proficient with the hand crossbow, the rapier, and the short sword. This trait replaces the high elf’s weapon proficiency. 
Automatic Languages: Common, Elven, Undercommon. Bonus Languages: Abyssal, Aquan, Draconic, Drow Sign Language, Gnome, Goblin. This trait replaces the high elf’s automatic and bonus languages. 
Light Blindness: Abrupt exposure to bright light (such as sunlight or a daylight spell) blinds drow for 1 round. On subsequent rounds, they are dazzled as long as they remain in the affected area. 
Favored Class: Wizard (male) or cleric (female). This trait replaces the high elf’s favored class. 
Level adjustment +2. 


[B]Feats: [/B] 
Bonus Drow Domain: Lightning Reflexes
Bonus Elf Domain: Point Blank Shot 
1st: Weapon Finesse

[B]Spells prepared[/B] (Save DC 13 + spell level): 0 - 4; 1st - 3+1
[B]Domains:[/B] Drow, Elf
[B]Spellbook/Spells Known:[/B]
	0 - Read Magic, Detect Magic, Guidance, Create Water
	1st - Bless, Lesser Vigor, Protection from Evil, Cloak of Dark Power (D);


[B]Spell-Like Abilities:[/B] 1/day at CL2: Darkness, Faerie Fire, Dancing Lights

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 15	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2.5
[B]Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Appraise  	+1	0	+1	--
Balance   	+3	0	+3	--
Bluff       	+1	0	+1	--
Climb      	+0	0	--	--
[U]Concentration[/U]  	+7	4	+3	--
[U]Diplomacy[/U]	+1	0	+1	--
Disable Device 	+3	0	+3	--
Disguise   	+1	0	+1	--
Escape Artist	+3	0	+3	--
Forgery   	+1	0	+1	--
Gather Info     +1	0	+1	--
Handle Animal  	+1	0	+1	--
[U]Heal [/U]        	+8	3	+3	+2
Hide        	+3	0	+3	--
Intimidate	+1	0	+1	--
Jump       	+0	0	--	--
[U]Know: (Religion)[/U]+4	3	+1	--
[U]Know: (Planes)[/U]  +2	1	+1	--
[U]Know: (History)[/U] +2	1	+1	--
Listen     	+5	0	+3	+2
Move Silently	+3	0	+3	--
Open Locks   	+3	0	+3	--
Perform   	+0	0	--	--
Ride        	+3	0	+3	--
Search    	+3	0	+1	+2
Sense Motive	+3	0	+3	--
Sleight of Hand +3	0	+3	--
[U]Spellcraft[/U]  	+4	3	+1	--
Spot       	+5	0	+3	+2
Swim       	+0	0	--	--
Tumble    	+3	0	+3	--
Use Magic Device+1      0	+1	--
Use Rope 	+3	0	+3	--
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
MW Morningstar		305gp	4lb
MW Shortsword		310gp	2lb
Hand Crossbow		100gp	2lb
10 bolts   		1gp	1lb
+1 Mithral Chain Shirt	2100gp	10lb
+1 Darkwood Shield	1257gp	5lb
Healing Belt           	750gp	--lb
Scroll/Bull Strength 	150gp	--lb
Scroll/Cats Grace   	150gp	--lb
Scroll/Silence        	150gp	--lb
Backpack              	2gp	2lb
Holy Symbol, Silver 	25gp	1lb
Healer's Kit           	50gp	1lb
Spell Component Pouch  	5gp	2lb


[B]Total Weight:[/B]30lb	[B]Money:[/B] 45gp 0sp 0cp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	33	66	100	200	500

[B]Age:[/B] 99
[B]Height:[/B] 4'9"
[B]Weight:[/B] 70
[B]Eyes:[/B] Red
[B]Hair:[/B] White
```

*Appearance:* Short cropped white hair frames a distinguished elven face, skin as dark as ebony, with crimson eyes.  Derrenil is considered a beauty to other drow elves.

*Personality:* Curt, short, and unsuffering of delay.  She doesn't have time to dawdle and projects this outwards.  Brevity is the key to the armor that Derrenil protects her psyche with.  Ever since her mother was slaughtered by a raiding orc warband, she has been driven to extinguish all those who partook.

*Background:*

[Sblock=Logs]
*XP log:*
XXXX from 

*Wealth and Craft log*:
XXX gp, X sp from 
Paid XXX for
Sold XXX for
Crafted XXX for

Other log:
XXXX from 
[/sblock]

*Notes:*
XXXX

[sblock=Advancement]
*L## -> CLASS ##* HP: +## (HD+CON+OTHER) SP: +## (CLASS+INT+OTHER) PP: +## (Class+ATB+Other) [Left out when not needed, also could simply be a new total instead of a bonus] 
SKILL +RANKS, SKILL +RANKS
Feat: FEAT(s)
Spells Known: SPELL
Powers Known: POWER
Other: OTHER NOTES 
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 13, 2008)

Found _vest of resistance_ in complete arcane. I only have to choose some potions and then I'm ready for kicking orc butts.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 13, 2008)

Rayex:  ? about the hp determination -- max at first, then avg +1  (so for d8, average is 4.5 --> 5.5, round up to 6? or truncate to 5?  Alternate 6/5/6/5?


----------



## Rayex (Jun 15, 2008)

Ok, I realize I've made a slight "mistake" about HP. It was supposed to be 3/4 of max, never average+1. So everyone, pelase update accordingly!


----------



## Legildur (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Rayex,

Sorry I haven't put my character up yet, but I've had an absolute b!tch of a weekend.

Should be in the next day or so.

Cheers


----------



## Rayex (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok, here's the RG thread. Please post your finalized characters here. Also, s@squ@tch please repost Derrenil as well.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 18, 2008)

Just looked at the RG... WD I love the picture. The shurikens are priceless


----------



## Legildur (Jun 18, 2008)

I got halfway through my character (elf wizard) last night... sorted class, hps, saves, abilities, and feats.  Need to sort out skills, spells and equipment adn then ready to go.  Hopefully tonight. (see below)

*Baelathavin*

```
Elf Wizard 4
[B]Neutral Good[/B]
Experience: 6000 (10,000)

[B]STR:[/B] 10 [+0] (2 points)  
[B]DEX:[/B] 16 [+3] (6 points +2 racial) 
[B]CON:[/B] 14 [+2] (8 points -2 racial + 1 level) 
[B]INT:[/B] 16 [+3] (10 points) 
[B]WIS:[/B] 12 [+1] (4 points) 
[B]CHA:[/B] 10 [+0] (2 points)

[B]Hit Points:[/B] 21
[B]Hit Dice:[/B] 4d4+8
[B]Armor Class:[/B] 13 (10 base +3 Dex)
[B]Initiative:[/B] +3
[B]BAB:[/B] +2
- [b]Melee:[/B] +2
- [b]Ranged:[/B] +5

[B]Speed:[/B] 30ft

[B]FORT:[/B] +3 (1 Base + 2 Con)
[B]REFL:[/B] +4 (1 Base + 3 Dex)
[B]WILL:[/B] +5 (4 Base + 1 Wis)

[u][B]Abilities:[/B][/u][size=1] 
- [i]Immunity to sleep effects
- +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects
- Low-light vision
- +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search and Spot checks
- Automatic Search for secret and concealed doors
- Favored Class: Wizard
- cast arcane spells from Wizard spell list
- Proficient in the club, dagger, heavy crossbow, light crossbow, quarterstaff, longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow)
- not proficient with any type of armor or shield
- familiar
[/i][/size]

[u][B]Feats:[/B][/u][size=1]
1st Level
- [i]Point Blank Shot
- Scribe Scroll[/i]
3rd Level
- [i]Precise Shot[/i][/size]
	
[u][B]Skills:[/B][/u][size=1]
Concentration (Con) +9 (7 ranks, +2 Con)
Decipher Script (Int) +10 (7 ranks, +3 Int)
Knowledge (arcana) (Int) +10 (7 ranks, +3 Int)
Knowledge (history) (Int) +10 (7 ranks, +3 Int)
Listen* (Wis) +3 (0 ranks, +2 racial, +1 Wis)
Search* (Int) +5 (0 ranks, +3 Int, +2 racial)
Spellcraft (Int) +12 (7 ranks, +3 Int, +2 synergy)
Spot* (Wis) +3 (0 ranks, +2 racial, +1 Wis)

* Cross Class skill

[u][B]Languages:[/B][/u][size=1]
- [i]Common
- Draconic
- Elven
- Orc
- Goblin[/i][/size]

[B]Age:[/B] 142
[B]Gender:[/B] male
[B]Height:[/B] 5'1" 
[B]Weight:[/B] 101lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] pale blue
[B]Hair:[/B] light brown
[B]Skin:[/B] pale

[u][b]Spells:[/b][/u][size=1]
[b]Caster Level:[/b] 1st
[b]Save DC:[/b] 12 + Spell Level
[b]Spells Per Day:[/b] 5/4
[b]Spells Known:[/b]
[b]Cantrips –[/b] Acid Splash, Detect Poison, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze, Dancing Lights, Flare, Light, Ray of Frost, Ghost Sound, Disrupt Undead, Touch of Fatigue, Mage Hand, Mending, Mending, Message, Open/Close, Arcane Mark, Prestidigitation.
[b]1st level –[/b] Enlarge Person, Grease, Magic Missile, Mage Armor, Obscuring Mist, Shield, Identify, Color Spray, True Strike.
[b]2nd level –[/b] Glitterdust, Web, Invisibility, Scorching Ray, See Invisibility.[/size]

[U][B]Equipment:[/B][/U][size=1]5400
[b]Melee weapons[/b]
-[b]Dagger[/b] +2 (1d4+0, 19-20/x2) [i][/i] (2gp, 1lb)

[b]Ranged weapons[/b]
-[b] +1 Longbow[/b] +6 (1d8+1, 20/x3, 100ft.) [i][/i] (2375gp, 3lb)
- +7 (1d8+2) if within 30ft (Point Blank Shot)
- arrows (60) (6gp, 6lb)

 [b]Miscellaneous Magical[/b]
-[B] Quiver of Ehlonna[/B] (1800gp, 2lb)
-[B] Pearl of Power (1st level)[/B] (1000gp, 0lb)

[b]Potions[/b]
-Type (gp)

[b]Wands, Staffs or Wands[/b]
-Type (XX/50chg) (gp, 1oz)

[b]Scrolls[/b]
- Enlarge Person (25gp)
- Identify (125gp)
- Comprehend Languages (25gp)

[b]Mundane equipment[/b]
-Traveler’s Outfit (5gp, 0lb)
-Backpack (2gp, 2lb)
-Bedroll (0.1gp, 5lb)
-Flint & steel (1gp, 0lb)
-Pouch, belt (1gp, 0lb)
-Rations (trail) 6 (3gp, 6lb)
-Sunrod (2) (4gp, 2lb)
-Tindertwig (1gp, 0lb)
-Waterskin (1gp, 4lb)

Weight Carried: 22lb Medium (<33lb=light, 34-66lb=medium, 67-100lb=heavy)
Remain money: 23.9gp[/size] 

[b][u]Special Equipment[/u][/b]
[size=1][b]?[/b]
[I]Effect[/I]: .
[I]Cost[/I]: gp[/size]

[U][B]Spells[/B][/U]
[size=1][B]1st-Level Spells[/B]
[/size]
```
[SBLOCK=Description]
At two fingers over five feet in height, Baelathavin stands at average height.  He is lightly built, even by elven standards.  His light brown hair is something a little different in color to your typical elf, and in being cut short it and well trimmed, his appearance is atypical for an elf.  The pale skin is mostly shrouded with traveling clothes.  His pale blue eyes are nothing remarkable.

A simple backpack rests between his shoulders, with only a longbow and a dagger as weapons.[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=Personality]
Obviously intelligent, and with a quick tongue, Bael (as he prefers to be known) sometimes says a little too much.  While he has an aura of strength of personality, he often alienates people by speaking first before his brain is engaged.  This is a constant source of frustration to Bael.[/SBLOCK][SBLOCK=Background]
As a son of two plantation workers, Bael was often left to his own devices during the day.  Whilst his parents were specialists engaged in the growing, harvesting and drying of tobacco for one of the nearby plantations, these were still demanding jobs, and so Bael had much time on his hands to pursue his own interests.

Eventually seeking to pay his own way, the allure of the magical arts called, and since graduating, he has been actively involved in various pursuits of varying degrees of legitimacy.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rayex (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks good Legildur! Get him over to the RG please. Looks like we're ready to go then! Will get a (new) IC thread up an running later this evening.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 20, 2008)

Turns out, my copy of the adventure is back at my parents place. I will pick it up later tonight, and then get the IC going tomorrow! Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 21, 2008)

and IC thread is up!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 21, 2008)

I really hate to make many accounts on IC for basically nothing.

I always include the character name in the rolls. If you are checking the rolls the account name and the character name is included.

If I'm forced to make multible accounts, it would be perhaps better for me to bow out now. I have already enough nicks and passwords to remember. Not interested to create a new one for each game.

Sorry if I sound to angry or something.

I don't know another game on this board that uses IC and needs an own account per character.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 21, 2008)

I do not have an account on Invisible Castle at all.  I've always just used my character name for the rolls for look-up purposes and always post the link if I do roll myself.

@Walking Dad - you do sound angry - hope you stick around!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok, then sorry for sounding angry, but doing multiple IC accounts feels like doing multiple ENworld accounts. It feels wrong...

@Rayex: I would love to play in your game. I hope we find some kind of solution we are both fine with


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 21, 2008)

I hope the solution is to just post all rolls under your character's name and post the link in the IC thread.  Please?


----------



## renau1g (Jun 21, 2008)

Seconded.... or actually thirded


----------



## Rayex (Jun 21, 2008)

Meeeh. just use IC then!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks, DM.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 28, 2008)

Well, I am back now. Lets get on with this one!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh, oh, we are a band of social cripples. Not a single rank in diplomacy or gather information. Our best chances are a drow(!) to do the talk or our human wizard (at least no malus).


----------



## Rayex (Jul 7, 2008)

So whats up? Seems this died off fast, or?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm still here, but I don't think it would be in character to become the group speaker.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 7, 2008)

Just got back in town. I'll take a look at the IC shortly.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm still on vacation, with limited access to the 'net until Sunday.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2008)

I consider this game pending and will delete my subscriptions. If this is going again, send me a PM or post in the ooc thread of one of my games (see my signature).


----------

